# Finally decided on a restoration shop



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

My car will be going to a shop in Lockport,Il. Its scheduled to be picked up right before Christmas and he said it should take 4 months. (I figure 5 months). It will cost $20K + parts. (I figure $23K + parts). If it comes out closer to his numbers I'll just be happier. I am going to use Ames parts, if someone has had better luck with others, let me know for I will be starting to get my order together as soon as my shop and body manual arrives. I know I want white interior now I just have to decide on a body color. Am thinking Marina Turquoise, Blue Charcoal, or Fontaine Blue. Decisions, decisions! :willy:


----------



## Harry71GTO (Nov 19, 2009)

Double the time and double the cost.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

20 grand for labor? Wow.


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

His shop labor rate is $50 an hour, a lot cheaper than the other 3 estimates I got and I know a guy who had his 1957 T-Bird done there and it turned out very nice and close to the estimate. Theres body work, engine work, and interior work too. Basically the car is going to be stripped to body and frame, bushings between body and frame replaced, media blasted top and bottom and undercoated. Engine will have all the rubber gaskets replaced along with the head gaskets, water pump, carb rebuilt, radiator, front and rear suspension among other things and the interior will completely be replaced. Lot of work.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you should get a catalog from The Parts Place Inc The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts they are right in Chicago .And they supply Ames with alot of their stuff-I do use ames myself and they are a great company and shipping to me is about 2 days tops from them but some parts I have bought have the parts place logo on them- might as well buy it from next door rather than cross country


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Paint it BLACK !!!!!!! Good Luck with your project!:cheers


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks crustysack. I am going though the Ames catalog and making out an order list now and then going to cross reference everything to the PDF I downloaded from there. Its easier for me to deal with a paper book in the begining. 
Sorry Eric, its going to be some shade of blue, probably marina turquoise. 

Also is it a good idea to change the rear axle seals and bearings or just leave them alone? Nothings wrong with them, the car moves fine. Just thinking of things to replace now while the car is being done. Parts look relatively cheap but I dont know the labor involved with it.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

thats not included in the price already:willy: just kidding- have they ever been done before if not now will be the time and it will be a lot less to service than to fix something that breaks


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

grabber said:


> Thanks crustysack. I am going though the Ames catalog and making out an order list now and then going to cross reference everything to the PDF I downloaded from there. Its easier for me to deal with a paper book in the begining.
> Sorry Eric, its going to be some shade of blue, probably marina turquoise.
> 
> Also is it a good idea to change the rear axle seals and bearings or just leave them alone? Nothings wrong with them, the car moves fine. Just thinking of things to replace now while the car is being done. Parts look relatively cheap but I dont know the labor involved with it.


I agree the Parts Place web site isn't easy to use but then neither is Ames. I too like a book and I only have the Ames catalog at this time. I should order a Parts Place catalog... Anyway, once you get a list with part numbers, call the Parts Place. That's what I did and they know by the Ames or manufacturer's numbers what you want and will get you a price. You could save a considerable amount on shipping by picking the parts up instead.

Marina Turquoise with the Parchment interior will be a knock-out...:cool

Axle seals and bearings are a pretty easy preventive maintenance item to do now. Change the gear lube too and the front seal while you're in there. Then it's all done.

I can't believe crusty didn't address you're body shop "estimates" but you should have a written statement that they will call at a certain dollar amount for your approval to go ahead. An "open wallet" approach without any contract could be a shock later.
Good luck.......post progress pics....


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

I just found out from a friend that if I buy online from a place in state I will have to pay sales tax so I will buy from Ames. Sales tax is quite high here in Illinois and even more in Cook County. Well I finished the list for today, so far its up to $5300 in parts and I still have the interior and the engine to do plus everything I forgot and am unaware of. I am figuring a 9K order including Rally 1 rims. I'll get 8% off so that should cover shipping. Engine should be easy, just belts and gaskets, engine harness, battery cables, tune up parts and maybe a carb rebuild kit. Interior will be close to 2K.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If it was me and I had a 9k order with 1 vendor, they would be discounting it at least 10% AND free shipping. Call them and see what they offer and then tell them what you would like. The Parts Place was going to provide free shipping to a terminal here in the cities if I placed a $3500 order. I'm sure Ames will work with you for that kind of coin.....:willy:

Are you going with PUI or Legendary for the interior ?


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

PUI. Is that the better of the two? Thanks for the advice of calling them, I was going to do that anyway but I am happy for all your advice. For me this is a once in a lifetime adventure.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The top grade of PUI is on about the same level as Legendary but Legendary has traditionally been a little more accurate on color and fit. The down side of them is that they only focus on seats and door panels. I don't know if they provide headliners, I haven't looked into that. They will provide carpet but it is the same manufacturer that all the rest sell too and it is less expensive on a big order.
Last year, right about this time, a rep from Legendary posted on here with a 10% discount on orders placed before the end of the year. Maybe we will hear from him again...


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Found the link from last years sale. I was wrong, it was 25% !!!
http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/legendary-auto-interiors-25-off-sale-19017/

I went to their site just now and I see they have a sale again but you have to call. You could send an email to Eric and see what comes back too. He hasn't posted on here since.
Legendary Auto Interiors


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

*Colors*

Montreaux Blue with Parchment interior......mostly original. :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Montreaux Blue with Parchment interior......mostly original. :cheers


Not that Eric, THIS Eric... [email protected],Ltd ...:rofl:

P.S. LOVE that color combo.....:cool


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> Montreaux Blue with Parchment interior......mostly original. :cheers


that is beautiful eric. that would be a very nice color combo for you grabber!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

johnnylightning03 said:


> that is beautiful eric. that would be a very nice color combo for you grabber!


:agree- that is a VERY sharp color blue- how does it handle in the snow:lol:


----------



## Hammer (Aug 12, 2007)

*what level of`resto' is the shop going to do to the car*

(i'm busy searching for a camshaft so i'm in a hurry),i do autobody repair/restoration and have for 30 years next month,,the way it's gone around here is 5 huge shops battling tooth and nail for the collision work,4-5 shops doing `street rod' work,,,that leaves ME doing muscle cars era cars,witch,,IS MY era,i charge 25.00 and often i spend more time on something than i feel i can bill,,,,,,,,,,but i'm booked thru the end of the year

i'm NOT hammering you for your job just trying to get a handle on it,it `sorta happened' this way to me,HAD a downtown shop full of unhappy employees,wife hated the biz due to the employees,,,i started a fishing guide service but of course,kept doing autobody work at my house,,one `shop' did the same thing;burned out on dealing with adjusters,low profit margins/parts nightmares he bought a place out of town and does street rod stuff,the employees `flag' the hours the end of the day and that's what the customer [email protected] 50 per no `grand total' price(open end) witch also doesn't seem fair to the customers=?

my take is the lack of downtown overhead should dictate a lower flat rate,,anyway,,the way last year went i'm EMBRACING resto work with no desire to go into town and do crash work,i get one every couple weeks and that's enough,current crop in the shop is;65 mustang convert strip repaint,78 ford hiboy 4x4(have it as long as i want) R/R chrome color change two tone,74 nova strip repaint,one of 4 i'm doing for the same guy and a 64'? fairlane,hey i better go call that guy!!!,,,,,,i forgot him the last 2 days!!,,,,,,,,,it's a fabulous ford dec.!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Harry71GTO said:


> Double the time and double the cost.


definitely double the time. should be done in time for the 2010 christmas parade


----------



## plmberkevin (Aug 16, 2009)

Sell your car take all the money and buy one done that u like.And be out driving next week!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

crustysack said:


> :agree- that is a VERY sharp color blue- how does it handle in the snow:lol:


 Never had this one out in the snow. BUT......years ago I had a 66 that we used to take out EVERYTIME it snowed. I could write my name in script in the snow...it was so much fun!!!!arty:


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

plmberkevin said:


> Sell your car take all the money and buy one done that u like.And be out driving next week!


What? In the snow? You have got to be kidding. Plus we have more coming tonight and tomorrow. Anyways Dugout on 79th street is done with its car shows for the year.

I just got a call from the restoration shop and they are coming to pick up my car Saturday so the next chapter in the adventure begins.


----------



## plmberkevin (Aug 16, 2009)

grabber said:


> What? In the snow? You have got to be kidding. Plus we have more coming tonight and tomorrow. Anyways Dugout on 79th street is done with its car shows for the year.
> 
> I just got a call from the restoration shop and they are coming to pick up my car Saturday so the next chapter in the adventure begins.


lol im just saying.Im doing a 67gto with my dad right now we have a 67gto post car thats a rusty parts car.If you need small odd and ends let me know.Did you go to the car show at the stevens center?There were alot of nice gto's there.I put my 68 camaro in there it was a very nice show!


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks but Im good with the post parts, my side trim is good. Mainly I need suspension and interior. My body panels are all useable. The reason I went this route is because I could easily buy one for $40K and still wind up putting 10K or so into it. You never know whats underneath these old cars. This way I will know whats been done and whats not been done with the car.
Well she went to the shop today. I actually drove the car on the street a short distance today to get where they were with the trailer. Rode pretty good but I am sure it will seem lousy when I get the car back all done. I will be posting pics next month. Maybe I will start a blog and post the pics there.:seeya:


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

looking forward to updates and maybe a couple pics. good luck.


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Bolts begin to be taken off Saturday. Finally decided on a color, Martinique Bronze. I will have white seats and doorskins with a gold rug. Made a $5K order from Ames today for mechanical parts and Rally 1 rims. I am going to be there Saturday and hope to get a pic of them taking the first stuff off to post up here. :willy:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Should look nice....good luck and keep posting! eric


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

and, of course, we're gonna ask for pictures too!!!
:cheers




.


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

Grabber,

If you haven't spent money on your interior yet, get samples from PUI, SMS, and Legendary ASAP. 

Legendary IS more expensive. For a very good reason. ALL there stuff IS factory match AND high quality. They are going to get all of my money!

Door fuzzies, Restoration Specialties is doing a correct set now for Performance Years, coming out 1st quarter of 2010.

Charles


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Well heres the latest. Very little has been done with the car so far, he just removed all the trim and the front clip. I ordered all the mechanical parts and rims just before Christmas and everything is in except for a few items on back order. Got the rims in my garage and am going to pick up a set of tires for it this week. He and the mechanics have had a lot of work come in with this snow storm and cold snap but should be going soon on it. Have a couple of pictures but its only the car minus the trim and then minus the front clip, will post some pics in the future when it gets a bit more interesting. One surprise so far is there is a small tear in the frame on the passanger side just in front of the cowl, probably something that happened when the car was transported long ago. He said there was no structural damage and its an easy repair. I will post another update in a few weeks hopefully with some interesting pics. :seeya:


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Well the body is off ther frame now and no bad surprises, heres the first picture.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

"Quality is remembered long after the price is forgotten"  The car should look A1 when completed. a resto to this extent can bring varying questions' which you may have already addressed. Such as how correct shall I carry out the work (correctness)' Do I please the purist or myself, I think a balance of both is fine for the prosperity of the car. Good luck with the resto. What spec is the drivetrain?


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Gran Turismo said:


> "Quality is remembered long after the price is forgotten"  The car should look A1 when completed. a resto to this extent can bring varying questions' which you may have already addressed. Such as how correct shall I carry out the work (correctness)' Do I please the purist or myself, I think a balance of both is fine for the prosperity of the car. Good luck with the resto. What spec is the drivetrain?



Its going to be original with the exception of updating the brakes to front discs, power brakes, dual cell master cylinder, 15" tires (because of the disc brakes) and I am going custom on the interior by switching the seats, door skins and headliner to parchment instead of the original gold but keeping the dash, carpet, and anything else as if it was going to be gold. I think the contrast in colors will make it look better with the exterior being Martinique Bronze. I am not going to go to the extent of date coded spark plug wires or anything like that, its going to be a very good driver not a show car. I do have all the original paperwork for the car including the window sticker, order form and all repair reciepts since day 1. As far as the drivetrain it is a 2 speed auto and I think its a 3.23 rear end but I am not 100% sure about that.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

grabber said:


> Well the body is off ther frame now and no bad surprises, heres the first picture.


sexy! im sure your excited:cheers


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Last weekend they were sandblasting the frame. The engine has been gone through and painted. Only hangup was for me to find a transmission shifter cable which I found pretty quick. Ill have another picture up when the chassis is completed.:seeya


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Heres the latest with the restoration. I got my bad surprise with the car and that came with a bad differential. Having that done by a friend from work for about $1200. The frame has been painted and they are putting the suspension back together. Firewall has been painted and underside has been undercoated. The body should be back on the car in a few weeks and then its on to the bodywork. Ill have a pic with the next update in a few weeks. :seeya


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Glad the body is going well. A bad diff is an easier fix than a bunch of body panels. Look forward to pics...:cheers


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Wonder how this is going????


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

$20K in labor, plus parts and it's not going to be a show car? Wow, I'll just leave mine at the house..
Nice project..


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

crustysack said:


> Wonder how this is going????


ive been wondering the same thing. 4 months is about up.


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry I havent posted in a while. I tried to post a pic a month or so but couldnt get the size small enough and ran out of time. Well heres the latest. The body is back on the frame, most of the body work is done and its in the paint booth being primered. Front fenders, hood and trunk havent been touched yet. Car sits a lot better with the new suspension and the engine looks like brand new. It should be completed by August and under 40K parts and labor. Ill try and post a some pics soon. :seeya:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

WOW-i thought I took a hit at the body shop- FORTY THOUSAND DOLLARS up from twenty and the time at least doubled- What happened to keeping close to the estimate?? Damn thats a lot of money over the original estimate- I would love to hear what exactly he (body guy)didnt see in the first place or didnt understand what you wanted where as it now costs twice as much. WTF goes on with these body shop guys- sh1t like this just gets me going


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

for 40,000 i would have bought erics car and took the left over money and drove it around country for about a month.


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

crustysack said:


> WOW-i thought I took a hit at the body shop- FORTY THOUSAND DOLLARS up from twenty and the time at least doubled- What happened to keeping close to the estimate?? Damn thats a lot of money over the original estimate- I would love to hear what exactly he (body guy)didnt see in the first place or didnt understand what you wanted where as it now costs twice as much. WTF goes on with these body shop guys- sh1t like this just gets me going


Actually the estimate was $20K + parts. I have over $10K in parts right now and a little less than 20K in labor and the painting, body reassambly and interior needs to be done labor wise and just the interior parts wise. I am thinking he will be over by about $5K. Parts will take up the other $15K.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

well it seems you have budgeted this ( i mis read the 1st post) but the counter point is whats taking so long? 20000/50 = 400. thats 10 40 hr weeks. they started at the end of dec and now will be ready in august- thats 32 weeks so they are doing 12.5 hrs a week on your car


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

crustysack said:


> well it seems you have budgeted this ( i mis read the 1st post) but the counter point is whats taking so long? 20000/50 = 400. thats 10 40 hr weeks. they started at the end of dec and now will be ready in august- thats 32 weeks so they are doing 12.5 hrs a week on your car


The mechanics he has only work part time, they have other full time jobs. Insurance work takes priority and they do restorations on the side. Thats why I am getting the break on labor.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yup I know how that goes- my 3 month "back burner " paint job turned into 14 months and double the cost. well it seems that you are not upset with this so they must be doing a good job- any more pics to share?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

66tempestGT said:


> for 40,000 i would have bought erics car and took the left over money and drove it around country for about a month.


 Thanks Tempest....I have NO idea how much my project is gonna cost! (money or sanity)...:cheers Eric


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Thanks Tempest....I have NO idea how much my project is gonna cost! (money or sanity)


 your gonna make grabber feel great about the deal he got for 40k


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

crustysack said:


> your gonna make grabber feel great about the deal he got for 40k


He's gonna have 40k in the chassis/drivetrain before they drop the 25k body on......


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

grabber said:


>


lookin like a car again, good luck!


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

The painting has started. At the time of this picture, the top has been buffed out but the sides werent.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I like the color. Is it the original 66 color ?


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> I like the color. Is it the original 66 color ?


No its a 1967 pontiac color called tyrol blue.


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Well its off to the interior shop now. $3500 in parts, I was off by a bit there. Its being done by someone names Stitch so I think its in good hands.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

grabber said:


> Well its off to the interior shop now. $3500 in parts, I was off by a bit there. Its being done by someone names Stitch so I think its in good hands.


:cheers


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Well heres the latest. The interior is in and everythings painted except the hood. The front clip will be installed this week and I should have the car back in three weeks! The car is looking real nice. Ill have another pic up in 2 weeks with the front clip installed. arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Almost done. The car will be delivered in 2 weeks. Heres a pic.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

that looks awesome


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

VERY nice.....:cool


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice, love the color!!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

cool,it looks real nice.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Looking really nice!! Makes me want to get started on my '68...

Jeff


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

Its back home as of today! :cool I drove it to the gas station and on the way there one of the repop trim rings flew off. :willy: Proceded on and got the gas and stopped off to retrieve the trim ring on the way home. Will have to drive without the trim rings and only put them on when I go to car shows I suppose. Why cant they make repop trim that fits?


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I love that blue, it turned out great. I wish I had the ability to do a drop off resto like that.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

no joke! we are all wishing and he is too busy driving his car to even post us some nice pictures!


----------

